# Bunny Cages 2011



## ravishing (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's Penny's Cage!


----------



## goneforbaroque (Feb 9, 2011)

Bunny townhouse. NIC panels over linoleum scraps.The shelf is made of NIC panels with Coroplast (corrugated plastic) to cover it so no feet get caught. Merlin (big white 13 lbs) has to use the step stool to jump up there but Arthur (small black/white 4 lbs) can get up there with no problem. They both love lounging in the cat beds and share an extra large litter box. They get about an hour of play time a day and sometimes more if we have time.


----------



## farmerchick (Feb 10, 2011)

okay, here are ALL the cages i've had 





hank and sophies old cage





this was our indoor hutch we used to have for wanda and sophie





this i built for wanda (she has the 2x2x2 on the left) and hank and sophie have the 4x2x2





this was my set up for when we just had 4 bunnies





my set up for 5 bunnies















thats my newest set up!


thats pretty much all of em!


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 10, 2011)

farmerchick wrote:


> okay, here are ALL the cages i've had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah! i LOVE the cupboards/armoire turned into a rabbit cage! sooo stylish! im inspired now... i want to do that for my buns.


----------



## farmerchick (Feb 10, 2011)

it was an old tv stand with chicken wire frames for where the tv went. it was kind of like a giant doll house lol for structure it had little rooms in it and a storage part....the only downside was it didn't last very long because our buns were potty training at the time and we had nothing on the floor, and so their bathroom habits eventually rotted it out. i'd suggest figuring out some sort of tile flooring thats pee proof if you build one of these


----------



## goneforbaroque (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the cabinet cage too! My boy is too big for that though  I have a neighbor who made a book case into a rat mansion for her 4 rats. That was pretty neat too.


----------



## MsBunBun (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive posted a pic of the cage in 2010, but I since then have added another floor (sorta) and an outer x-pen type thing. 

I usually have it covered like this so my bun can have some privacy-








Uncovered-


----------



## MsBunBun (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone should make this a sticky post btw


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 3, 2011)

This one is Jabberwocky's up in my room...






For now it is only that one spot with the cubic design so he can strech but I plan on making a ramp and giving him another level.






I need to take some new pictures as some things have changed here... Ty is now where Babbitty was and Babbitty is on the bottom there where Weasly the guinea pig used to be. We use the bottom shelf only for carriers. Each bunny has their own 






Please ignore the Christmas decorations, they're no longer there...
Also, we have moved Ruffles upstairs so she isn't on top of the two cages to the left and Buttercup and Thumper now are where Ty used to be.

Willow and Peace are upstairs, but I don't have any pics yet...


----------



## jerseywool704 (Apr 4, 2011)

These are some GREAT cages!! Here's my bunny's condo.


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

[align=center]Here are my buns' setups this year =)

Silas's... kinda a mess right now and you can't see all of it cause I didn't wanna show my messy room. XD





Solara's!





That black cage was Sabriel's cage when he had to have restricted movement due to his broken leg.

Sabriel's new cage- the bottom is slippery so we put newspaper down. He loves to shred it and poop all over it lol. And it turns his feet black.. but whatever makes him happy and makes it easier for him to move ^_^




And then here's a pen that is attached:





Each bun has a cubby-hole.. =) Cause I have three in my room. Makes it easier! But its harder to get to the windows.. XD

Anyways- Solara and Silas's cages are directly across from each other and they can make contact through their pens but aren't really interested in each other. Sabriel's a while down, next to my laptop =)


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 23, 2011)

love the cages! i have to post a pic of mine.


----------



## Tasha93x (May 24, 2011)

The bunnys houses(Fluffys on the left,Blue and Ginger on the right):





Inside Fluffys:









Inside Blue and Gingers:









The rabbits are out in their houses all day and night,and also get the run of the garden most days


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 24, 2011)

Dude, I totally missed this thread before.











Michiko Manor is approx. 6' x 6'. The sides are shelf grids 5 across each way and 2 high. The floor is plywood with linoleum stapled over it. The cinder half-blocks keep her from pushing the grids out so she can't chew on the linoleum.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 24, 2011)




----------



## MsBunBun (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there any way that someone can make this thread a sticky?


----------



## CB Millicent (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's our new Bun Condo for Cinnabun and Rodger!








The top is an old bi-fold door that can be partially or totally lifted off for easy cleaning






This is a ramp we made eariler that now fits on the new condo. Cinnabun has a neurological issue and falls over easily, so she needed the high sides.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 29, 2011)

*jerseywool704 wrote: *


> These are some GREAT cages!! Here's my bunny's condo.



I love that layout, I think it's fantastic!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 29, 2011)

Kimiko's cage:bunny18


----------

